# ماذا يحدث عند اجراء المكالمه الهاتفيه؟



## wafaa ali ali (24 سبتمبر 2011)

:18::18:يقوم هاتفك بالإتصال بشبكة الهاتف الخلوي عبر موجات لاسلكية وإرسالها إلى أقرب محطة تقوية , حيث تقوم هذه الموجات بدورها بإرسال المكالمة إلى محطة تحويل الهواتف الخلوية. فإذا كنت تجري مكالمة إلى هاتف ثابت فإن محطة التحويل هذه تقوم بتحويل وإرسال مكالماتك إلى شبكة الإتصالات الأرضية .
أما إن كانت تقوم بكالمة لهاتف خلوي آخر تقوم المحطة بإرسال هذه المكالمة إلى محطة اخرى، والتي تقوم بدورها بارسال المكالمة بإشارات لاسلكية عبر هوائياتها إلى جهاز الهاتف الخلوي الآخر .وبالتالي فإن محطات التقوية تقوم بعمليتين : استقبال وإرسال الإشارات اللاسلكية . 
دور محطات التقويةىلن تستطيع إجراء المكالمات عبر هاتفك الخلوي إلا إذا توفرت محطات تقوية في نطاق المنطقة التي يتم استخدام الهاتف الخلوي فيها . وذلك هو سبب وجود محطات تقوية في بعض المناطق السكنية طبقاً المخطط محدد يرسمه مهندسو شبكة الإتصالات الخلوية , تماماً كما يتم توزيع الإضاءة في الشوراع بأبعاد معنية ضمن توفير الإضاءة على طول امتداد الطريق .
كل محطة تقوية من هذه المحطات تقوم بخدمة منطقة جغرافية محددة تسمى بالخلية , وعندما تتحرك من خلية إلى أخرى خلال سفرك عبر الطريق السريع مثلا , فإن محطة التقوية التي تقوم بتغطية الخلية الجديدة تعمل على التقاط الإشارات اللاسلكية الصادرة من مكالمتك أوتوماتيكيا .

مستخدمون أكثر , محطات تقوية أكثركلما ازداد عدد المستخدمين للهواتف الخلوية , تزداد الحاجة لمحطات تقوية أكثر من أجل إجراء مكالمات هاتفية بطريقة أفضل , وخاصة أن كل محطة تقوية لاتسطيع إرسال واستقبال أكثر من مائة مكالمة في ذات الوقت . ومن أجل السيطرة على الضغط المتزايد على الشبكة ,فقد تم وضع محطات التقوية في أماكن قريبة من مستخدمي الهواتف الخلوية , مثل واجهات البنايات , ومراكز التسويق , ومجمعات المكاتب , وكلما كانت محطات التقوية أقرب من مستخدمي الهواتف الخلوية كلما قلت الطاقة اللازمة للهاتف الخلوي ومحطة التقوية من أجل توفير الاتصال .

نظام Gsm و الصحة: 
ماهي الموجات اللاسلكية ؟!
الموجات اللاسلكية عبارة عن مجال كهرومغناطيسي ينتقل بسرعة الضوء . وتعتمد صفات هذا المجال على تردداته أي عدد الموجات المتذبذبة في الثانية الواحدة .
تستخدم محطات التقوية الكهرومغناطيسية الإشارات اللاسلكية بتذبذب يصل إلى 450 ميغا هيرتز.
من الضروري عدم الخلط بين الموجات اللاسلكية والإشعاعات , فمن الأمثلة على النشاط الإشعاعي موجات جاما , وهي نوع من الأيونات الإشعاعية التي تتولد من المواد الإشعاعية وتختلف اختلافاً تاما عن الموجات اللاسلكية .

الحد الأقصى للتعرض للموجات اللاسلكية هنالك عدد كبير من المعايير والقوانين العالمية بشأن التعرض للموجات اللاسلكية . وبشكل عام , جميع هذه المعايير متشابهة وترتكز على توصيات منظمة الصحة العالمية واللجنة الدولية للحماية من الإشعاع . إن الحد الأعلى للتعرض للموجات اللاسلكية المسموح به يضمن درجة سلامة عالية ويمنع من حدوث أي آثار سلبية على صحة الإنسان .
كمية التعرض للموجات اللاسلكية تقل كلما ارتفعت هوائيات محطة التقوية عن الأرض ولذلك يتم وضع الهوائيات على أبراج حديدية مرتفعة . فإذا كنت تقف على بعد متر عن الهوائي (وليس البرج) فإن تأثير الموجات اللاسلكية يكون قد تلاشى تماما.
لقد تم مراعاة وضع الهوائيات فوق الأبنية وعلى الأسطح والمناطق المرتفعة بما يضمن ابتعادها أكبر ما يمكن عن المواطنين ولهذا فإن مستويات التعرض للموجات اللاسلكية في الأبنية وعلى الأرض أقل بكثير من الحد الأعلى المتفق عليه دولياً .

حقائق وأرقام : 
إن الأبراج التي تستعملها شركات نظام الg.s.m العالمي هذه الأبراج في أكثر من 800 مدينة وعاصمة وآلاف المدن الصغيرة في حوالي 193 دولة , منها العواصم الخضراء مثل كوبنهاجن .
إن قوة الأمواج اللاسلكية التي تنبعث من أبراج الهواتف الخلوية هي في الحقيقة مساوية أو أقل من قوة الموجات اللاسلكية التي تنبعث من أبراج الراديو والتلفزيون والكمبيوتر .
لا توجد أية أبحاث أو دراسات لقاية الآن تثبت أن هذه الأبراج تؤثر على الصحة وخصوصا أنها مصممة خصيصا لكي توضع على بعد كاف من الناس .
الأبراج هي هياكل حديدية لا تشع ولا تستقبل إلا عن طريق أعلى نقطة في البرج وهي التي يثبت عليها انتين الإرسال والإستقبال .

قوة أي شبكة خلوية برتبط بعدد الأبراج وسعة انتشارها . كما أن إشاعات الأضرار دائما ترتبط بكل ما هو جديد في عالم التكنولوجيا 
منقووووووول :81::81::81::81:


----------

